# Größter See Unterfrankens wird abgefischt



## Seele (8. Oktober 2021)

Da bin ich ja schon gespannt was da alles zum Vorschein kommt. Sicher wird da der ein oder andere Angler große Augen machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja schon gespannt was da alles zum Vorschein kommt. Sicher wird da der ein oder andere Angler große Augen machen.


Hallo,

ja, bei so etwas kann man richtige Überraschungen erleben. Ich war mal beim Abfischen eines kleinen Staudeiches (ca. 8 Hektar) im südlichen Waldviertel, in Österreich, dabei. Der Teich war viele Jahre nicht abgelassen worden, er lag auf knapp 1000 Meter und es wurde dort fast nur auf Forellen und Saiblinge, sowie vereinzelt auf Karpfen gefischt. Es staunten alle, dass da etliche kapitale Zander, von den kleineren ganz zu schweigen, zum Vorschein kamen. Bestimmt gut 20 über 90cm und so 4/5 welche die Metermarke knackten  . Da kriegten manche Stielaugen (ich auch).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2021)

Gibt's Berichte über ähnliche Abfischungen an anderen Gewässern? Mit Bildern?


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. Oktober 2021)

Der See hat ~33ha das dauert sicher ewig  die Tonnen an Fisch umzusiedeln.
Mein Verein lässt dieses Jahr wenn alles klappt noch ein 2.4ha Weiher ab ich werd Bilder machen was so zum Vorschein kommt.



Seele schrieb:


> Gibt's Berichte über ähnliche Abfischungen an anderen Gewässern? Mit Bildern?


In der größenordnung hab ich nix gefunden, gibt auf Youtube aber paar Videos von kleineren Gewässern.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Gibt's Berichte über ähnliche Abfischungen an anderen Gewässern?


Die Talsperre Quitzdorf sollte doch vor einigen Jahren abgelassen und abgefischt werden.

Ob es da Bilder gibt?


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Der See hat ~33ha das dauert sicher ewig  die Tonnen an Fisch umzusiedeln.
> Mein Verein lässt dieses Jahr wenn alles klappt noch ein 2.4ha Weiher ab ich werd Bilder machen was so zum Vorschein kommt.
> 
> 
> In der größenordnung hab ich nix gefunden, gibt auf Youtube aber paar Videos von kleineren Gewässern.




Stell doch Mal Links rein


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

Läuft da Schlamm mit in den untenliegenden Fluss / Bach?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,









						300 Zentner Karpfen: Abfischen am Bischofsweiher war erfolgreich
					

In einer spektakulären Aktion ist der Kleine Bischofsweiher nordöstlich vom Dechsi abgefischt worden. Morgens um sieben haben sich die rund 30 Männer mit Netzen und Keschern an die Knochenarbeit gemacht. Am Ende gab es aber eine ordentliche Ausbeute zu verkünden. 300 Zentner Karpfen, zahlreiche...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




ist ein Weiher in unserer Gegend, der dürfte von der Größe ca. hinkommen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. Oktober 2021)

und hier noch eine Playlist mit zig Videos hauptsächlich Karpfenteiche


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2021)

Klasse, danke.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Oktober 2021)

eines meiner hausgewässer wird in den nächsten monaten von der bildfläche verschwinden weil es dem tagebau weichen muss. der lucherberger see, gelegen zwischen aachen und köln wird aktuell schon entwässert. was mit den fischen passiert, weiß ich bis heute immer noch nicht. der baggersee hatte zu hochzeiten 64 ha und einen ausgezeichneten fischbestand, vor allem an wirklich kapitalen karpfen und raubfischen. ich werde versuchen die nächsten monate fotografisch festzuhalten. es ist schon eine schande und macht mich sehr traurig... 

vor einigen jahren wurde der stausee obermaubach hier bei mir in der eifel abgelassen, da der staudamm saniert werden musste. die rur sah damals unterhalb von obermaubach echt schlimm aus, da ist eine menge schlamm in richtung meiner heimatstadt düren geflossen. ich glaube da sind damals eine menge fische verreckt - zudem musste wohl auch eine angelanlage dran glauben welche von eben dieser rur gespeist wurde. davon müsste ich sogar noch alte bilder haben...


----------



## feko (10. Oktober 2021)

Ohje... Woanders lechzt man nach Wasser und bei euch verschwindet einfach so n See?


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ohje... Woanders lechzt man nach Wasser und bei euch verschwindet einfach so n See?


ja. der see befindet sich im besitz der firma rwe power. er wird oder vielmehr wurde mit dem wasser der rur gespeist und sorgte so als kühlwasser- bzw. brauchwasserreservoir für das nahegelegene kraftwerk. über viele jahre haben wir versucht den see noch irgendwie zu retten, auch über petitionen - keine chance. besonders einzigartig und in meinen augen auch absolut schützenswert ist dort alleine schon die steilwand. es scheint eine mischung aus lehm und sand zu sein, ich habe da leider nicht so den plan... auf jeden fall brüten dort seit vielen jahrzehnten schon eisvögel. 

es ist wirklich traurig...


----------



## bobbl (10. Oktober 2021)

Was soll denn in dem Tagebau gefördert werden?


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Oktober 2021)

hallo bobbl,

es wird braunkohle gefördert.


----------



## bobbl (11. Oktober 2021)

Bin ehrlich überrascht, dass dafür noch neue Fördergebiete erschlossen werden.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Oktober 2021)

ich und viele andere auch. beim großen endspurt wird unser see nicht verschont bleiben...


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich und viele andere auch. beim großen endspurt wird unser see nicht verschont bleiben...


Schmeiß einfach irgend ein Fossil oder nen alten Tonkrug ans Ufer und ruf nen Archäologen an


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Oktober 2021)

interessanter gedanke...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2021)

Gelb getupfte Rotbauchunken tun es auch;-))


----------



## bobbl (11. Oktober 2021)

Wäre doch ein Ding, wenn man dort ein paar seltene Tiere finden würde...


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2021)

Ab 23 Minuten gibt es die Fische zu sehen.


----------



## feko (4. November 2021)

Danke für das Video.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ab 23 Minuten gibt es die Fische zu sehen.


Jo, neben dem dicken Silberkarpfen ein Monster von Zander, ca.1m?

Jürgen


----------



## feko (10. November 2021)

Ich habe ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu dem hauptabnehmer der Fische. 
Ich horche bei Gelegenheit mal nach was so im einzelnen raus kam und werde berichten wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2021)

Es waren nur ca.8 Tonnen Fische im See, Anfang der 80er waren es mal 18 Tonnen bei einem Ablassen.
Da hat der Verein wohl umsonst ne große Welle gemacht, von wegen meine, deine (staatlichen) Fische.





Jürgen


----------



## feko (13. November 2021)

Daumen hoch Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. November 2021)

Nur 8 Tonnen bei 1,7 Mio m^3? Das ist extrem wenig.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es waren nur ca.8 Tonnen Fische im See, Anfang der 80er waren es mal 18 Tonnen bei einem Ablassen.
> Da hat der Verein wohl umsonst ne große Welle gemacht, von wegen meine, deine (staatlichen) Fische.
> 
> 
> ...


Was man in den Videos so sehen konnte, ich fand da waren sehr wenig Raubfische dabei...............
Oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was man in den Videos so sehen konnte, ich fand da waren sehr wenig Raubfische dabei...............
> Oder täusche ich mich da ?


Die dicken Klopper hat der Meister Liebe ausgefischt und dabei wohl geflucht. (im zweiten Video)
Ein größerer Waller war auch dabei, ein paar mittelprächtige Hechte und der Mega Zander mit ein paar anderen kleineren Kollegen.
Der Rest waren Weißfische und ein paar wenige Karpfen, wie man sehen konnte.
Für Die Rhönforelle war das bestimmt nicht der Fang der Saison, außer sie stellen dem Wasserwirtschafsamt ihre Arbeit in Rechnung?
Die Angler wären mit der Aktion und dem hier gesehenen technischen Aufwand sowieso überfordert gewesen, deshalb kann ich das Getöse im Vorfeld über Ihre Fische noch weniger verstehen?
Die letzten drei Jahre nix mehr besetzt und gut raus gefangen, wie es sich darstellt.

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. November 2021)

War nicht die gängige Meinung, dass die Angler keinen Einfluss auf die Bestände haben und der Besatz überwiegend sinnlos ist.

Ob also 3 Jahre nix besetzt und gut rausgefangen die Ursache für den geringen Bestand war?


----------



## feko (14. November 2021)

Ich war während dem ablassen in der fz.
Gesehen hab ich zb ne handvoll Welse mit bis ca 180 cm.
Gehe davon aus sie aus dem ellertshäuser see kamen.
Gebt mir noch ein paar Wochen Zeit dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
Vg


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. November 2021)

Ich war min. 20 Jahre nicht mehr am Elli weil er wegen der extremen Krautentwicklung kaum noch befischbar war. Seht meine Aussage deshalb mal eher als Mutmassung. Ich glaube nicht, das da noch viel besetzt oder überhaupt für die Angelei getan wurde weil wohl kaum was rein kam durchs Angeln.


----------



## jkc (15. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Nur 8 Tonnen bei 1,7 Mio m^3? Das ist extrem wenig.


8 Tonnen bei 33ha finde ich nicht so wenig.
Das wäre nach fischereilicher Auslegung ein jährlich entnehmbarer Ertrag von 80kg pro ha; Ich meine 125kg Ertrag pro ha wäre richtig viel.
Für mein Hausgewässer, welches 4x so groß ist, wurde der Gesamtbestand anhand einer fischereilichen Untersuchung vor Jahren mal auf 14 bis 16 Tonnen geschätzt.

Edit: Nährstoffarme Gewässer wie Voralpenseen oder Gebirgsseen liegen laut Tabelle so bei 2 bis 20kg Ertragspotenzial / ha
80kg / ha ist da so schon oberer Durchschnitt über unterschiedliche Gewässertypen.


Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. November 2021)

Gute Planung ist alles..................









						Ellertshäuser See abgelassen: Jetzt ist das Wasser weg, die Fische sind gerettet
					

Es war ein brutaler Kraftakt am größten See in Unterfranken: Bei der Ablass-Aktion musste stahlharter Beton durchbohrt werden. Und ein Retter wurde aus dem Schlamm gezogen.




					www.mainpost.de


----------



## jkc (15. November 2021)

Naja, man kann planen wie man will, ohne kompetente Baubegleitung und -Überwachung und vor allem -Abnahme erlebt man halt solche Überraschungen.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Das wäre nach fischereilicher Auslegung ein jährlich entnehmbarer Ertrag von 80kg pro ha; Ich meine 125kg Ertrag pro ha wäre richtig viel.


Ich kenne bei uns in der Gegend Vereinsgewässer wo jährlich 300kg/ha und auch mehr entnommen werden.

Nicht nur Fischteiche, sondern auch  Baggerseen und Fließgewässer.

Mit nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung und natürlichem Aufwuchs lässt sich  das aber natürlich  nicht verwirklichen.

Mir selber sind "low stock" Gewässer lieber.


----------



## jkc (15. November 2021)

Ja gut, für jemanden der 300kg pro ha und Jahr entnehmen möchte sind 8t Fisch auf 33ha halt wirklich nicht viel. Da wäre das Ding halt in nichtmal einem Jahr leer.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Da wäre das Ding halt in nichtmal einem Jahr leer.


Wenn man nur erntet ohne zu säen, ja.

Gibt halt ebenso unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftungskonzepte wie Anglertypen.

Wer darauf aus ist die Kosten für Lizenzen/Geräte/Futter/Anfahrt etc.  zu (über) kompensieren, mag vermutlich andere Gewässer als ich.
Und für diese Klientel herrscht bei uns der Gegend kein Mangel.

Für Typen wie mich wird es etwas schwieriger, aber ich bin versorgt.

Solange jeder Anglertyp ein passendes Gewässer findet, passt das aus meiner Sicht schon.


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2021)

kann sein das ich mich irre , bei den Kleinfischen habe ich keine kleinen Raubfische wie Zander , Wels oder
Hecht gesehen , das heißt für mich der See hat kein eigenes Fischaufkommen , die wirtschaftlich 
interessanten Fische kommen aus Besatzmaßnahmen - für mich erfüllt es damit den Status eines 
Put &Take - Gewässers .


----------



## feko (17. November 2021)

Und was ich sagen kann... Der Schlamm soll teilweise 2 Meter tief gewesen sein. 
Das da natürlich eine große Fläche unfruchtbar ist spielt sicher auch eine große Rolle. 
Vg


----------



## jkc (17. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...das heißt für mich der See hat kein eigenes Fischaufkommen , die wirtschaftlich
> interessanten Fische kommen aus Besatzmaßnahmen - für mich erfüllt es damit den Status einesP ut &Take - Gewässers .


Selbst wenn es so wäre, sehe ich da schon noch gravierende Unterschiede, oder sagen wir mal so: Nicht zwingend Gemeinsamkeiten. Sollte es wirklich keine erfolgreiche Reproduktion einiger Arten geben, hat man ja immernoch die Möglichkeit das ganze extensiv zu besetzen, sprich mit Brutfisch - wie es z.B. der Ruhrverband an seinen Talsperren im Sauerland handhabt und glaube mir, die Gewässer und Fische da haben rein gar nichts von P&T.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> die Gewässer und Fische da haben rein gar nichts von P&T.


Das glaube ich Dir gerne.

P&T nach meiner Definition würde bedeuten, dass regelmäßig fangfähige Fische besetzt werden, die dann relativ schnell auch wieder rausgeangelt werden.

Nachhaltiger Besatz mit Brut/Jungfischen, dazu noch von Laichfischen aus den betreffenden Gewässern gezogen, wäre da ne andere Kategorie.


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2021)

Ja ich habe mich da vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt , bezüglich P&T -
ja ein Stausee ist ja kein Baggerloch er hat ja einen natürlichen Zulauf , beim Anstauen hat man sich
aber keine Gedanken darüber gemacht Fischen auch einen optimalen Lebensraum zu schaffen .
Die fischereilichen Nutzungsrechte werden sicher erst nach vollendetem Bau verhandelt .
Da ist es nur verständlich das Fische besetzt werden die dem Bewirtschafter genehm sind , ob sie 
nun passen oder nicht ,wachsen tun sie allemal .


----------



## feko (20. November 2021)

Zwar ein anderes Gewässer aber eventuell auch für den ein oder anderen interessant. 
"NABU fischt große Karpfen und Hechte an Westerwälder Seenplatte ab | WW-Kurier.de" https://www.ww-kurier.de/artikel/10...fen-und-hechte-an-westerwaelder-seenplatte-ab


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2021)

Hallo,

typisch NABU:

gerade mal 220kg Hecht auf 13 ha sollen angeblich gleich den Bestand der Wasservögel gefährden und müssen komplett entfernt werden?

Hingegen sollen die schwarzen Geschwader nach NABU-Narrativ  keinen messbaren Einfluss auf Fischbestände haben.

Das Moderlieschen ist in Rheinland Pfalz ganzjährig geschützt.

Ist dem NABU aber keine Silbe wert, wenn er es als ideales Vogelfutter bezeichnet.

Die geringe Biodiversität der Fischbestände scheint auch egal zu sein.


----------



## Ganerc (20. November 2021)

Vögel bringen Spenden Fische nicht


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,


Ganerc schrieb:


> Vögel bringen Spenden Fische nicht


Und Fördergelder der öffentlichen Hand.

Ich hab zumindest noch nie gehört, dass ein Angelverein bis zu 80% Zuschuss zum Gewässerkauf erhalten hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2021)

Eigentlich ein Skandal, wie inkompetent man argumentiert.

220 Kilo Hecht - ein Fisch, der als "Gesundheitspolizist" einen Stellenwert in der Natur hat ( sonst wäre er nämlich nicht da ) , sollen Bestände an Vögeln bedrohen?

Schon einmal etwas vom Kreislauf des Lebens gehört?

Bei den Karpfen sehe ich aber Probleme - sie schaden den Gewässern nur und sind in der Größe auch nicht verwertbar.

Das die Räuber auf lediglich Stichling und Moderlieschen zurückgreifen als Futterfisch, halte ich aber mal für ein Gerücht!?

Das wäre mir neu, dass sich ein "großer Hechtbestand" fast ausschliesslich von Vögeln ernährt!?

Ich bin kein Biologe, aber das ist doch absurd?!

Arbeiten beim Nabu eigentlich echte Biologen/Fischwirte oder hauptsächlich Ornithologen?

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Arbeiten beim Nabu eigentlich echte Biologen/Fischwirte oder hauptsächlich Ornithologen?



Hauptsächlich BWLer, die sich mit Spendenakquise beschäftigen.
Von biologischen Zusammenhängen in der Natur hat da keiner einen blassen Dunst!


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Arbeiten beim Nabu eigentlich echte Biologen/Fischwirte oder hauptsächlich Ornithologen?


Der NABU ist ja aus dem Vogelschutzbund entstanden, deshalb würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Vogelschutz da nach wie vor als vorrangig gilt.

Für mich liest sich das auch so, dass dort nur Fischarten geduldet werden, die als Vogelfutter in Frage kommen. Alles andere wird entfernt.

Wie lange man die Teiche als Rastplatz für Vögel ohne Wasser lässt und ob dadurch evtl. Muschelbestände/Bitterlinge  gefährdet sind, lässt sich aus dem Artikle nicht herauslesen.

Wundern würde mich es nicht.

Zumindest lässt man die Fische nicht einfach verrecken wie damals im Schweinsberger Moor, sondern fischt sie ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich das auch so, dass dort nur Fischarten geduldet werden, die als Vogelfutter in Frage kommen. Alles andere wird entfernt.



Der NABU hat das Gelände inkl. Seen gekauft und bastelt sich da ein Vogel-Disneyland ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Natur.


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der NABU hat das Gelände inkl. Seen gekauft


Und hat dafür öffentliche  Fördergelder kassiert. 

In Bayern wurden in solchen Fällen schon bis 80% des Kaufpreises aus öffentlichen Mitteln  bezuschusst.  Da kommen die Angelvereine dann halt irgendwann nicht mehr mit, da die sich selber finanzieren müssen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> typisch NABU:
> 
> ...



Da zeigen sie ihre wahre Gesinnung.
Ihre ökologische Inkompetenz und ihren grenzenlosen Idealismus.
Sie faseln ständig was vom ökologischem Gleichgewicht, ohne auch nur einen Hauch zu wissen, was das überhaupt ist .

Sie zerstören bewusst ein (halbwegs intaktes) ökologisches Gleichgewicht zwecks Heiligsprechung einiger Piepmätze


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

wo ist da eigentlich der Shitstorm von Seiten der Angel und Fischereiverbände?
Warum wird das nicht medial ausgeschlachtet?
Schließlich sind diese Verbände ja anerkannte Naturschutzverbände und müssten sich, auch wenn sie dort kein Fischereirecht haben,
für ein intaktes ökologisches Gleichgewicht der Gewässerfauna- und Flora einsetzen


----------



## Astacus74 (21. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Zwar ein anderes Gewässer aber eventuell auch für den ein oder anderen interessant.
> "NABU fischt große Karpfen und Hechte an Westerwälder Seenplatte ab | WW-Kurier.de" https://www.ww-kurier.de/artikel/10...fen-und-hechte-an-westerwaelder-seenplatte-ab


Wenn ich den Artikel lese muß ich mich zusammenreißen das ich nicht im Strahl k... die haben doch gar keine Ahnung ich dachte immer
das nur Peta dumme beschäftigt aber der Nabu ist nicht besser unter der Wasseroberfälche hört der Naturschutz auf.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Zumindest lässt man die Fische nicht einfach verrecken wie damals im Schweinsberger Moor, sondern fischt sie ab.


Na umgesetzt haben sie die bestimmt nicht.
Und die freiwilligen Helfer haben bestimmt alles kostenlos verwertet ein Schelm wer böses denkt.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das die Räuber auf lediglich Stichling und Moderlieschen zurückgreifen als Futterfisch, halte ich aber mal für ein Gerücht!?


Frag mal Mister Kormoran.

Damals als ein Stück der Jeetzel verkauft werden sollte stand in einem Artikel "... am Grund der Jeetzel spielen die Fische..." selten habe ich so gelacht aber war auch bestürtzt das Menschen so dumm sein können.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der NABU hat das Gelände inkl. Seen gekauft und bastelt sich da ein Vogel-Disneyland ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Natur.


genau so läuft es ab, 
Widerstand gibt es keinen.
Längst hat dieser Verein die Meinungshoheit und ist quasi ein Diktorat in unserer Gesellschaft


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,

der NABU hat sich halt die notwendigen Gelder besorgt, die Teiche gekauft und da das vermutlich  geschlossene,  künstlich geschaffene, ablassbare Gewässer sind, können die da ziemlich frei schalten und walten.

Hätte ein Angelverein das Geld aufgetrieben, was ohne staatliche Zuschüsse natürlich deutlich schwieriger ist, wären die jetzt am Drücker.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Längst hat dieser Verein die Meinungshoheit


Da hast wohl nicht so ganz unrecht. Nachteil beim Angelverein ist ja, dass man auch an Eigentumsgewässern mit massiven Nutzungseinschränkungen rechnen muss, wenn da mal ein seltener Vogel auftaucht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> wenn da mal ein seltener Vogel auftaucht.


es reicht schon, wenn Nabu ihn für selten erklärt, siehe Kormoran oder Krähenvögel


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es reicht schon, wenn Nabu ihn für selten erklärt,


Bei uns hier ist da die "Rote Liste" und der jeweilige offizielle Schutzstatus maßgeblich.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass da NABU und Konsorten schon gehörig Einfluss drauf nehmen.


----------



## thanatos (21. November 2021)

sehen wir es doch mal von der anderen Seite -
die Aktivisten - meist junge , knapp gebildete Leute haben natürlich mehr Interesse am Vögeln 
als am Fischen , sind sie dann älter und es klappt mit ersterem nicht mehr so richtig , 
können sie zweites auch nicht mehr weil sie es nicht mehr packen den Fischereischein 
zu machen - ergo sie gönnen es anderen auch nicht und da ist Vogelschutz wohl wichtiger 
als irgend welche bedrohten Fische ,die sieht ja eh keiner und da muß ich ihnen Recht geben 
zum angeln wars mir heute zu unfreundlich und Sonntags sowieso nicht - war aber am See 
da habe ich Graugänse ,Silberreiher und Kormorane in Mengen gesehen aber keinen 
Fisch


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> war aber am See
> da habe ich Graugänse ,Silberreiher und Kormorane in Mengen gesehen aber keinen
> Fisch


Nun hast Du aber ein geschultes Auge.

Als ich noch jünger und härter im Nehmen war, hab ich ab und und zu mal in unserer Stadtstrecke gefischt, wo regelmäßig Spaziergänger vorbeikamen.

Da konnte man sogar vom Gehweg aus jede Menge Weißfische, Karpfen und auch den ein oder anderen Hecht beobachten, wenn man nur richtig hingeschaut hat.

Standardfrage der Spaziergänger:  "Gibt es denn hier überhaupt Fische?"


----------



## Astacus74 (21. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Standardfrage der Spaziergänger: "Gibt es denn hier überhaupt Fische?"


oder "Beisen sie denn?"  Antwort ich habe grad gut gegessen, ja das fischen in der Stadt ist teilweise hartes Brot.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Da konnte man sogar vom Gehweg aus jede Menge Weißfische, Karpfen und auch den ein oder anderen Hecht beobachten, wenn man nur richtig hingeschaut hat.


Die meisten Leute schauen stur geradeaus und für Details haben sie keinen Blick, als Jungangler hatte ich mal einen 12  pfund Hecht die Leute waren
sprachlos das es solche "großen" Fische in Deutschland gibt... 


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (22. November 2021)

bei uns am See sieht man jetzt wirklich keine Fische mehr , nicht mal Ringe ,erst gegen Abend 
kommen sie an die Oberfläche und in Ufernähe aber da ist dann spätestens in 15 min 
das " Licht " aus .


----------

